
BEST PRACTICES GUIDELINES FOR AD NETWORKS TO ADDRESS PIRACY AND COUNTERFEITING - jacquesm
http://2013ippractices.com/
======
zachlatta
I USE LOTS OF CAPS BECAUSE I THINK IT HELPS ME GET MY POINT ACROSS BETTER.

